# Help with Sata Minijet 3000 please!



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, hoping someone may know these guns well..

one of my mini jets has developed a fault. The fan is stuck on spot, and the fan control does not alter it at all.

I have removed and stripped down the fan control to make sure every thing is moving and working as it should be and it seems to be moving fine. I have also swapped the fan control with another from a working gun but it still did not control the fan at all, still stuck on spot! so im a bit confused as to what else needs servicing/replacing...

any help please?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Afraid I can't help with this but interested to see how you get on because my primer gun (Super cheap less than £5!!!) did the exact same thing and I did the same as you but ended up throwing it in the bin.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi I would fully strip the gun and remove seals 

Leave in thinners for full day and blow it all through with air 

tommy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

common problem with mini jets, remove the two fan adjusters, just above the trigger held in by a Phillips screw. Have a look at the inside of them, they should be the same shape as the brass fixing they screw to. But what tends to happen is as there plastic they round off resulting in not being able to adjust the fan. :thumb:


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> common problem with mini jets, remove the two fan adjusters, just above the trigger held in by a Phillips screw. Have a look at the inside of them, they should be the same shape as the brass fixing they screw to. But what tends to happen is as there plastic they round off resulting in not being able to adjust the fan. :thumb:


i know the control knobs can be a little dodgy, they tend to turn without moving the fan adjuster? but ive stripped it to check and also swapped in another whole adjuster.. ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> i know the control knobs can be a little dodgy, they tend to turn without moving the fan adjuster? but ive stripped it to check and also swapped in another whole adjuster.. ?


Have you tried using a pair pliers to gently turn it obviously with control cap removed. That's what we did it freed it off, we then put some gun lube on and refitted control cap seemed to be on after that. I think the problem lies where there put in a gunwash machine it seems to affect the seal and they swell up causing this issue. Had the same problems ended up going over to Iwata lph 80's never had any problems with them.


----------

